# Mars Must Be Purged



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Home/cb-teaser.html

We're returning to Mars soon. Rob Sanders' long awaited Cybernetica novella maybe?


LotN


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

The message is signed The Sigillite. I'm horribly disappointed that he's never really done anything in his several appearances. I don't expect we'll get anything from him this time, either, but I'll hope.


----------



## Sev (Sep 15, 2013)

So this will be another Limited Edition novella then...? I doubt they would announce a new full book so soon after _Deathfire_.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

It's that long-awaited story alright, with a free extract.


----------



## gamingharry (Feb 27, 2014)

Is this cover a placeholder? Was kind of hoping if its a full HH novella we would get a sweet Neil Roberts piece.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks like I I'll be picking up a new BL for the first time in months. Yay 
.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh god, rob sanders is terrible. The archoan novel was so hard to read.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

It’s new Horus Heresy time! And we’re going back to Mars as the war for the Red Planet kicks up a gear (see what we did there?) in a new limited edition book: Cybernetica. 

Check out the cover – Space Marines from different Legions (and not all loyal ones…) fighting on Mars' red sands. What’s going on there? You’ll find out soon, as Cybernetica will be on sale next Friday, the 24th of July.




And yet another instalment in the limited to death debacle for the Horus Heresy. But it looks like a very augmented Ravenguard in the middle, and an ultramarine to the left. But I cannot make out the rightmost guy. Thought middle guy was an iron hand at first glance, until I noticed the ravenguard icons.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> I thought the middle guy was an Iron Hand at first glance, until I noticed the Raven Guard icons.


That's an Iron Warrior. You can see the hazard strips around his collar, only the Iron Warriors sport those.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> That's an Iron Warrior. You can see the hazard strips around his collar, only the Iron Warriors sport those.
> 
> 
> LotN


Talking of the rightmost guy? The middle guy has ravenguard icon on shoulder and knee, and a faint raven on his chest.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Talking of the rightmost guy? The middle guy has ravenguard icon on shoulder and knee, and a faint raven on his chest.


Yeah I was, I deleted the wrong part of your quote in my previous post.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Makes me wonder if it could be Dantioch, since he is cahoots with the Ultramarines.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Vaz said:


> Oh god, rob sanders is terrible. The archoan novel was so hard to read.


He easily confuse me with his writing, but after a 2nd read I've found most of his stories compelling and well-put together. Only _Redemption Corp_ is someone I will have a hard time picking up again. _Atlas Inferna_l was good as well with the exception of Ahrimans portrayal.



Brother Lucian said:


> Makes me wonder if it could be Dantioch, since he is cahoots with the Ultramarines.


Wouldn't surprise me as Rob Saunders wrote about him first. I find it strange with this combination of different Legions as I thought the Imperial Fists would be first on the scene and they already left.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

If its Dantioch, it begets the question of how he made it to Mars, as he currently is in ultramar because of the ruinstorm. Two opportunities, riding the tulculca or using the empathic tech they had discovered on Sotha, that proved capable of warping people between there and Maccragge.

Regarding the Archaon books, I thought them both to be good and easy reads. Very enjoyable even.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Limited Edition!!!? Again?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There was artwork on B_C which showed a Salamander and an Imperial Fist there. All the bros there.


----------



## Mob (Nov 14, 2010)

Dantioch has the IW legion symbol riveted to his face, pretty recognisable. But then again, stranger things have happened.

But I got the impression from the extract that the main (legionary at least) cast would be a bunch of Techmarines from various legions that got stuck on Mars when everything kicked off. So I'm figuring it'll be a new character?

Limited ed: boo. Rob Sanders: ehhhhh, okay. Subject matter: sure, sounds good.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

I printed a interview with Rob Saunders on his newest LE novella.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Decided to bite and grabbed cybernetica


----------

